# coyote hunting?



## seefood (May 18, 2005)

i realize that this is a fishing site, but i have a lot of coyotes that need shot, and i was wondering if anyone might be interested. we made some hay last night, and i hunted the field for only about 20 min. and shot at two that had snuck up to within 30 ft. of me. i missed both and i think that i need to sight in my scope agian. if anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Seefood,

I moved your post over to the hunting area for tidyness. Also, it may catch someone's eye a bit quicker as a hunting request. I believe Crankus Maximus is one member that comes to mind as someone whoo offered to help me out on groundhogs. Perhaps you could PM him to see if he is interested.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey seefood, I sent you a PM.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Seefood & Chopig, 

I live in Hilliard to, about 30 minutes or so from Alum, have rifle & will travel to nuisance hunt some Coyotes. I've got a wounded rabbitt mouth call but no electronic caller. Where do you live in Hilliard Chopig?


----------



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd love to give you a hand with ur coyotes, but I think it would be a near 2 hr drive from here hehe. So I thought I'd throw out a suggestion. I was talking to a friend from work a while ago, he told me that someone once told him to tie a stuffed animal, preferably realistic looking like a rabbit, to the end of their line on a fishing pole. Leave it out in the field and set up back in a fencerow downwind. As you work your call, twitch ur pole so it appears to be an injured rabbit. So the guy said he tried it, and shortly afterward a coyote runs and grabs his stuffed bunny, and hauls off with it AND his pole. He said he was so shocked that it worked he didn't react to shoot in time. I found this to be hilarious. I may get a chance to try it myself this summer, I don't have electronic calls either, just a few mouth calls, I think one's a johnny stewart pc-7 or something like that. You can also use a diaphragm turkey call ( I think thats what their called, they fit inside ur mouth) to mimic rabbit distress too. Well good luck, be sure to give us all the story if you try "fishing for coyotes".


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ranger4x4 said:


> So the guy said he tried it, and shortly afterward a coyote runs and grabs his stuffed bunny, and hauls off with it AND his pole.


 Obviously the guy did not have his drag set properly.

I have heard the same tip as well although I have never personally tried it.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

id give you a hand but not sure where you are located, or how far from the canton area you are but id be willing to travel for a days shooting. pm me . and let me know.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Seefood, you can email me at: [email protected] My name is Kyle and I live about 20 mins away from Alum Creek area. I fish there all the time and even hunt deer and turkey there on occasion. I am quite familiar with the area. Seems shotgun would be the way to go as there are a lot of houses in that area. Send me an email and let me know some more details such as where, how big the land is and how populated the area is. 

CG


----------



## Arrow 1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Seefood, I have a scoped .223 varmint gun. the electronic caller, and I live 10 minutes away from the dam at Alum. I would be more than happy to help. E-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 17, 2005)

seefood, i sent you an email.........groundhawg


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I have never hunted 'yotes before, but desperately want to try it. If your still having a coyote issue, PM me! I have just been needing a venue to get addicted to another hobby


----------



## gonefishin (May 12, 2004)

I've never tried it but have always wanted to, I've even got the electronic caller. Use it for crows, my intention was to hunt coyotes though.


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

A friend of mine had a problem with Coyotes. They would go back in there field and shine a red light on it. I dont think the coyotes can see it, but u can see there eyes. That way you wont spook them and u can get a good shot.


----------

